# Wiring a gaming system into car...



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Was wondering if anyone had any experience wiring a video game console system into their car, im looking to mount my xbox in the car, but not sure what kind of electrical hardware id need. Im not sure what voltage runs out of a wall socket so i can impede it and not fry my xbox.

Basically just looking for a faq, guide, or someone experienced doing this with input on what I'd need / how i'd go about doing it.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

That big thing you need a cube it would fit just about anywhere (between the front seats LMAO) and use the wave bird controler


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

yup the black or silver gamecube would be nice

Nintendo = #1 :thumbup:


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Other systems will be an option in the future, but I have an Xbox now and so want to start with it. I spend a large amount of time in my car, this would be a great way to pass time wehn im not driving or im waiting to pick someone up, or just for show even. Really thought I need info on electrical needs. Im fairly sure if i just snipped off the power plug on the xbox and hardwired it into my car battery it wouldnt work, what would I need to make it work?


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

DONT splice the power cord on the xbox, your car battery only puts out 12v, not nearly enough to power your xbox

I put a PS2 in my 200sx not too long ago. Its really easy all you need to get is a power inverter, you can get them at wal mart or autozone, its just a little unit that plugs into your cigarette lighter then has a 115v outlet on it. I didnt want mine always to be plugged into my cig lighter though, so you can just splice that and hard wire it in. thats pretty much all you need to power it, then of course you'll need a screen, I got a nice clarion flip out screen its sweet. 
Any other questions, i'll try to help you out.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

What brand and size of a screen would be ideal for the 200sx?.. and which ones would come with the A/V plugs?.. just somewhat curious because where i work i have alot of free time during breaks.. wouldnt mind going out to my car to play some NBA live 2003.. haha...


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I think a 7inch screen is the most you can fit into a 200sx or sentra stock headrest. If you need a center console screen just buy a flip out screen head unit, itll be cheaper and more efficient in the long run for you in a 2 door. In my case with a 4 door i plan on mounting 2 screens in my visors, and 2 screens in my head rests with possibly a center screen in my dash somewhere. Im working on designing a completely new dash in a CAD program for my car, if I can find a suitable spot for the dash screen it will go in.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Off to Audio this goes...


----------



## STD grabbag (Nov 29, 2002)

i have a panasonic dvd player with the 7in screen that im selling. you can connect a game system through that if anyone is interested.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I got the clarion in-dash VRX610, i think the screen size is 6.4in. I really like it, and it does have the A/V plugs, and also a plug for composite video, so you can get one of those clarion outside mounted cameras, which are supposed to be to help you back up. but if i had one i'd mount it on the front of my car somewhere, and make it so i could record my runs at the track or something. hehe


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *if i had one i'd mount it on the front of my car somewhere, and make it so i could record my runs at the track or something. hehe *


 hehe, we have a winner. That would kick ass...if only you could hook a game controler to your brake/gas/steering, it would be like playing GT3, LOL.

I'd like to put my PS2 in my sentra, but then I wouldn't have a PS2 for my room, . Besides, I don't hang out in my driveway for hours at a time .


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

i got a ps2 in my car..kicks ass...but its not in there permanetly...i just have an inverter and extra A/V input cables to plug anything i want in.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

hehehehe....XBOX rules......hehehhe


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehehehehe....xbox is about 3x bigger and heaver....heheheheh

I wouldn't know where to put an xbox in my car, I have enough trouble storing my basic tool kit.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

> I'd like to put my PS2 in my sentra, but then I wouldn't have a PS2 for my room,


Yeah people make fun of me, cause I dont have a Playstaion in my house, or even a TV, but I have both in my car


----------

